
Statement Regarding Recent Media Coverage [pdf] - rav
http://www.mossfon.com/media/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Statement-Regarding-Recent-Media-Coverage_4-1-2016.pdf
======
rav
In the end of the press release, Mossack Fonseca comment on "specific
allegations in the media reports". Note how the list enumeration jumps from
(f) to (h) without any (g)... I wonder if they erased one of the rebuttals
just before releasing the statement.

